# Pending Liv Striped Bass Fly Rod Record



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

After getting some smaller ones, finally landed one that I thought was worthy of filing a record on. There currently is not any entry in the Striped Bass Fly Rod category for Livingston and its high time we got one to shoot at, IMO. So, pending TP&W approval this one puts a mark in the sand for us to break.

The fish weighed 5.5 pounds, measured 25.5 inches, and was caught on my favorite snook fly...a fly which has worked on many salt water critters and works very good also on stripers. Used a 9 wt fly rod.

My thanks to Pet Spoon who witnessed the catch and the weigh-in and when I hollered to her that I had a record fish on, she kindly watched out for the boats and lines. 

My thanks also to good friend Raymond who along with his wife meets me every Wednesday at the dock where we exchange fish....crappie for stripers.... Raymond helped me today with the pictures...and best of all agreed to turn that striper into three nice flounder for me next week.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That had to be incredibly fun to fight that fish on a fly rod!

Great job!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Meadowlark! That was totally awesome to witness. I was honored to spot for you...the armada wasn't far behind and closing in rapidly!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You have been wanting that fish for a while! Congratulations Meadowlark. Just couldn't let the grandson outshine you could you? LOL!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great record! You fly rod beats what I have caught on Rod N Reel.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations on a job well done Meadowlark!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A great catch MLK. Congrats. Oh how I wish they could get some serious growth but I guess we are stuck with par boiled stripers. You going to take the fly rod to Ouachita?


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Way to go congrats on your new record...That makes me want to break out the old Fly Rod.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Thatmust have been a real blast. Congrats.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

:fireworksCongrats Larry!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats to you!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations Larry!

-LP


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

WTG Meadowlark!


----------



## YankeePride (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job!I bet that was a blast.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My sincere thanks to each of you for the congratulatory comments. 

Yes, it is great fun to catch Livingston stripers on the fly&#8230;.the most fun way to do it, IMO. We may not have the best environment on Livingston for growing them out, but that does not stop us from enjoying them. On a fly rod, they are a most worthy adversary. I encourage you to give it a try and really enjoy what these great fish have to offer&#8230;the fly shown is a "lime punch". It works extremely well for fish on the surface. If the fish are down, a Clouser in white/chartruse will work better. The stripers will readily take these flys, especially if they are matched to the size of the baitfish. 

The fish pictured, by national standards, should weigh 7 to 10 pounds&#8230; it's clear our fish are stressed to the point of death by starvation. Also, by national standards that fish is 5 years old&#8230;which on Livingston is about the top life expectancy of the striped bass. So, in many respects, it isn't a great fish by national standards, but for Livingston it is approaching about its top end length in its life expectancy. If it survived the summer, which isn't likely, IMO, it would quickly rebound to above 7 pounds by fall and next spring be pushing towards that 30 inch mark with weights above 10 pounds. Let's hope some of the 25 to 27 inch we are seeing this year survive because if they do, next spring some lucky anglers are going to get to tangle with that elusive 30 inch Livingston striper. 

Tight lines.


----------



## DDoubleDown (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! Beautiful fish. What a fight on a fly rod. I look at the board often but don't post that much. After seeing your picture, I believe that I recognize you. If you remember a couple of months back, My wife and I, with two sons were out on the 190 road bed in a new SunTracker looking for whites on a Monday afternoon. You allowed us to fish close to your marker and even left the marker while you went in to grab a fishing partner. We really tore into them that day. If that was you, sorry about leaving your marker out there but we had to run in from the storm. Also, thanks for the info on your striper method.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My question, as an avid fly fisherman... how you avoided the pile of boats in a surfacing school? Has that been you wade fishing on the island?
Every have any luck with WB?


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

Awesome WTG Larry!!! ON FLY TACKLE!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

markbrumbaugh said:


> My question, as an avid fly fisherman... how you avoided the pile of boats in a surfacing school? Has that been you wade fishing on the island?
> Every have any luck with WB?


I got lucky today...I had Pet Spoon and the Carolina Skiff watching my back...and as she said the armada was closing fast.

No, Mark, that would not be me wade fishing the island...I prefer to be somewhat more mobile than that option offers:mpd:

Yes, I have caught many white bass fly fishing on Livingston. It is much more fun than using heavy tackle on them. However, they must be up in the water column or schooling or in shallow water before I will fly fish for them...I don't like the heavy sinking lines required to get down to them in deep water and do not fly fish for them in that case...but get 'em up and shallow and there is nothing more fun than catching them one right after the other on a fly rod. By the way, the Clouser in white/chartruse is an absolute white bass killer on Livingston...and makes a great trailing lure also.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

DDoubleDown said:


> Congratulations!! Beautiful fish. What a fight on a fly rod. I look at the board often but don't post that much... QUOTE]
> 
> Me too...look often but don't post much anymore. You are most welcome for the striper tips and I hope they work for you...and enjoy the marker, they are cheap.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, very nice. I have the upmost respect for fly fishing, i tried it years ago but could never get it down. CONGRATS


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great catch congratulations.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like ms spoon deserves an award for blocker. I too refuse to use sinking lines. I don't know how anyone does that.
I'll throw in some clousers...thanks and congrats again


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations, on a nice catch!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Well thats just great! Now I gotta buy me a fly rod.:fish:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good fish, good info, good record and some green for it too.


----------



## Farting Unicorn (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude nice I can never catch a striper


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Farting Unicorn said:


> Dude nice I can never catch a striper


Come go with me sometime...I'll give you every chance to catch one on a fly rod.


----------



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Way to go. Freshwater striped on a flyrod. Those guys on the east coast will be jealous. Nice fish.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang ML. I still have to look at that picture a couple times a day.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Mark, if it helps any...that fish ranks in 9th place for the year 2011 in terms of length in my striper log. It has been a banner year for Livingston stripers.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice fish on a fly rod Larry!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice going CONGRATS MLRK.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job, Meadowlark. I caught two on my flyrod but they were not worthy of putting up for a record. You got a good one for someone to attempt to beat.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lone Eagle said:


> Great job, Meadowlark. I caught two on my flyrod but they were not worthy of putting up for a record. You got a good one for someone to attempt to beat.


Thanks...that was the idea. Hope you break it Roger...but after mine gets posted.:brew:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

TTT - It's official. Congrats Larry!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0451

I also see Kellen on there in the Junior classification. Monster 27"


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job. On my bucket list to even catch one fly fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Danny O said:


> TTT - It's official. Congrats Larry!
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0451
> 
> I also see Kellen on there in the Junior classification. Monster 27"


Thanks Danny O. Yes, Kellen's fish was really a great fish...and at 8.1 pounds just above the national minimum for that length. Exceptional for an August striper on Livingston...a fact which he reminds me of frequently.

Very proud of him.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Great job. On my bucket list to even catch one fly fishing.


Mark, I understand bucket lists....pick a day, any week day during the shallow water feeding time next summer, and I'll do my best to help get you that fish...if we don't get it the first time out, then we will go again until we get it....but we will get you at least one. I've got the fly they love and the rest is up to you.


----------

